
Quora Investor Scoffs At $1 Billion Offer Price - hendler
http://www.businessinsider.com/quora-would-turn-down-a-1-billion-offer-says-investor-2011-2
======
jdp23
No revenue. Usability slammed in the New York Times and elsewhere. Concerns
from old-timers that the site's going to hell even though they're not out of
beta. Resolute refusal to consider languages other than English.

Sure it's an attractive space, but a $300M valuation and a $1B offer price?
Sounds optimistic to me.

